# Grooming a lurcher



## sread (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all Can you tell me the best way to the hairs out of my lurchur, he is so boney and sensative i cant use a brush on him, well not one that removes the hairs,
any idaes or suggestions

if you have 2 seconds spare please vote for my daughter on the Horse of the Year Show website, she really needs you help

Horse of the Year Show » It couldnât have gone better


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

grooming gloves are awesome for lurchers


----------



## sread (Aug 22, 2010)

I have never heard of them, i will search the web now, thank you sharon


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I take it you're talking about the dog in your pic?

If so it looks smooth coated and so a grooming glove should be fine, that's what I use on my Lurcher.

Very good looking pooch by the way!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's one: Great Deals on Grooming Products at Zooplus: Grooming Glove


----------



## sread (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi yes it is the one in the picture, 
white hairs are a nightmare,
i work from embroidering workwear, uniforms etc
and he only has to look at me and there are white hairs every where,
and the kids go to school covered in them too LOL
but he is a lovely boy and we are so lucky to have him as part of our family
and i have had a look online, i am going to try the Mikki one, as there are a few different types, is this a good choice??


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just had a look and there are a few Mikki ones. Which one did you mean?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i was always told rub them down with a shamee leather used for cars . Can do a dry bran bath rub with bran oats removes greese etc and odour and then rub done with shamee.


----------



## sread (Aug 22, 2010)

I was thinking of this one

Mikki Grooming Glove for Dogs/Cats Short/Medium Coats on eBay (end time 14-Sep-10 14:22:52 BST)


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep that looks good, it's the type I use on both of my dogs.

It catches hairs pretty well so you sholdn't have too many getting on your work although I still seem to end up with red fur all over my work uniform!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Curry Brush/Rubber Brush/Kong Zoom groom and the Hand glove. They are all rubber products making it great for getting shorter haired dogs brushed, they work very well too :thumbup:


----------



## sread (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, i love the sound of a Kong Zoom groom, i am going to have a look on the web and see what it looks like, i bet its not half as exciting as it sounds lol

thank yuo all again for the great advice

i will let you now how i get on, 
sharon


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sread said:


> Thanks for all the advice, i love the sound of a Kong Zoom groom, i am going to have a look on the web and see what it looks like, i bet its not half as exciting as it sounds lol
> 
> thank yuo all again for the great advice
> 
> ...


It's just another rubber brush but made by kong and looks like a little dog :lol: :thumbup:

Zoom Groom Dog Brush by Kong on eBay (end time 28-Aug-10 20:05:00 BST)


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I use a body brush for horses. Nice and soft, and removes the hairs well.


----------



## sread (Aug 22, 2010)

I will give the body brush another go today, but i tried it before and it just glids over the top of the coat, I am after that miracle brush that eliminates 100% of loose hairs lol


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I just use a shedding blade to remove the loose hair and then a horse body brush. Furminators are also good at removing the loose hair, I used one before and they seemed to collect the hair which you could pick off and bin more easily than the shedding blade.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Was gonna suggest a grooming glove lol

Otherwise, is he used to being dried with a drier (like a hairdrier)? If so, they can be useful for blowing dead hairs out of the coat, just be careful it doesn't get too hot for him.

But yes, the glove is probably your best bet


----------

